# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  samsung sgh p400

## jocoolguy

i have samsung sgh p400,it was locked to at&t i need to unlock in order to that i have two choices one is unlock code i found it here http://www.unlock-free.com/ , and another one is software so i need a suggestion which is safe and good.

----------


## shahjee404

i think software is best and good

----------

